# Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland



## PonyAC (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Nächstes Jahr solls mit dem Boot Nach Langeland gehen. Leider fehlen uns noch Koordinaten für die umliegenden Wracks. Wo bekomme ich das Futter für´s GPS her?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## worker_one (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

Hier findest du alles was du brauchst.

Im Bootsangelteil sind auch die GPS-Daten der Wracks angegeben.#6
Auch sonst ein tolles Buch, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

Hallo Andy, ich habe im Herbst versucht die oben angegeben Wracks anzufahren. Bei ruhigem Wetter und wenig Strom ist es mir trotz sehr gutem Lowrance Farbecholot mit GPS und  Seekartenplotter selten gelungen Wracks zu treffen. Weitere Versuche mit Unterstützung eines Hand-GPS brachten auch nur wenige Treffer. Ferner war kaum Fisch an diesen Stellen. Ich war im Süden von LL und habe dort zirka 10 Wracks bewußt angefahren und hierbei enen Urlaubstag geopfert. Solltest Du im Süden angeln, versuch es vor Gulstav auf dem Platau. Solltest Du dort Fisch finden, speicher die Stelle ab und suche in der unmittelbaren Nähe bei der nächsten Drift. Hierdurch fndest Du schnell die richtigen Stellen und verbringst den Tag nicht mit Bootfahren. Leider ist mein GPS in meinem Keller und ich schreibe aus der Firma. Die GPS-Daten vom Platau und Umgebung sende ich Dir die Tage per PN. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

@shorty 38

Superhilfe #r|good:

Hast du für mich evtl. ein paar Tips für Spodsberg?
Bin im Ende August dort mit einer Familie die noch nie Ostsee- bzw. Hochseeangeln durchgeführt hat. Haben ein 5,85m Boot mit 50 Ps. 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## snofla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

@ Andy und Peter

macht mal hier klickklack

sucht euch euren teil aus und klickt dann auf die Karte wo die Wracks samt Positionen und Informationen zu den Wracks  angezeigt werden.

als infos tauchen ab und zu Fischvorkommen so wie das Wrack aussieht auf wie zB. Bewuchs,Zustand des Wracks ect.........#h


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

@ossipeter. Leider habe ich nur sehr wenig Erfahrung was Spodsbjerg betrifft, da ich dort des letzte Mal vor 12 Jahren gefischt habe. Fahr vielleicht mal ins Bermudadreieck zwischen den Fahrwassertonnen nord-östlich von SB oder süd-östlich zum Blinddarm. Hier fndest Du Kanten die stellenweise 10 Meter aufsteigen. Leider hast Du dort oft sehr starken Strom und mußt meistens richtig schwer fischen, kannst aber auch richtig schwere Fische fangen. Koordinaten folgen per PN. Leider wieder in der Firma und nicht auf See. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

Moin, hier sind die Gps-Daten. Vognsbjerg:8 Meter Tiefe, N:54 42405, E 10 41200. Guter Dorschangelplatz im Herbst, wenn der Fisch ins Flachwasser zieht. Gute Fänge bei Südstrom. Bei Nordstrom leider nicht sehr gut.  2. Östlich Roter Turm DW 54. Tiefe 25 Meter, N: 54 4808, E 10 50773. Guter Sommerplatz mit stellenweise starker Strömung. Achtung liegt am Fahrwasserweg. Es muß mit sehr großen Pötten gerechnet werden, also Augen auf. 3. Bermuder Dreieck nordöstlich von Spodsbjerg. Kanten von 31 auf 15 Meter. N: 54 52700, E 1058034. Sehr starker Strom mit vielen großen Dorschen und stellenweise Köhlern und Makrelen. 4. Der Blinddarm tiefer Graben mit vielen Kanten. N: 54 52700 E 10 52131. Sommerplatz mit Fanggarantie. 4. Plateau 1 südlich Gulstav. N: 54 41102, E: 10 41761  oder N: 54 40982, E: 10 42070. Hier halten sich fast immer gute Dorsche auf. Daher werden diese Stellen sehr oft von den Angelkuttern aus Bagenkop angefahren. Habe hier Ende Oktober sehr gute Dorschfänge gemacht mit vielen Dorschen um die 80 Zentimeter. Leider sind diese Plätze nur bei ruhiger See erreichbar, bzw. befischbar. 5 Plateau 2, 10 Meter Tiefe vergleichbar mit P1 aber mehr unter Land, daher auch bei stärkeren Winden ( 4 ) befischbar. Falls das Wetter mal kein Angeln auf See zuläst, habe ich noch einen Ausflugstip. Schaut euch mal das Marinemuseum Vognsbjerg (Langelandfort) an. Es lohnt sich. Vom U-Boot bis zum Kampfjet ist alles vorhanden. Ferner werden in einer Ausstellung die Fluchtversuche über die Ostsee von der ehemaligen DDR nach Dänemark beschrieben. Viel Spaß und Grüße Shorty


----------



## Sauerland (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

Hi PonyAC,

sicherlich hast Du für Deine Urlaubsentscheidung 2008 eine gute Wahl getroffen.

Es ist selbst für erfahrene ,Beltangler' schwer Prognosen für die Zukunft zu erstellen, dies kommt, mein ich, fast dem ,Knöchsenwerfen'  mancher Urvölker  (ich möchte hier keine Volksform diskreditieren) nahe.

Wrackangeln ist, trotz moderner Techniken der Angler, nur meist den Profis  hier im Belt vorbehalten. Als Beltneuling vergess es.

Spodsbjerg oder wo sonst?

Fakt ist, dass seit gut 3 Jahren südlich von Spodsbjerg die meisten Fische gefangen werden, der Ausgangshafen Bagenkop hat hier sicherlich Vorteile, hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass er durch die überwiegend südwestlichen Winde so seine Wetterprobleme hat.

Die Koordinaten von Shorthy sind sicherlich gut gemeint, leider sind sie nicht sonderlich genau, teilweise falsch.

Als Einsteiger nützen sie Dir eigentlich garnichts, Du vertrödelst nur Zeit um sie abzufischen.

Orientier Dich an den anderen Anglern und deren Fangstellen, so hast Du aktuelle Angaben, sie treffen meistens den Punkt.

Ja, Spodsbjerg ist für mich immer der Anlaufhafen Nummer 1, nicht so sehr wegen der Fangplätze, hier fühl ich mich einfach wohl, hier gibt es noch einen ,lieben' Hafenmeister und keinen kalten Automaten (leider in immer mehr Häfen Standard, auch in Bagenkop).

Ja nun noch zum örtlich berühmt berüchtigten Bermuderdreieck......., früher ein Garant für grosse Dorsche.

Dieser Bereich wird seit den letzten 5 Jahren von den örtlichen Stellnetzfischern wie ein Acker bearbeitet, sind Fische da, stehen da 10 bis 15 Netze, früher war es der Tradition geschuldet, das Netze nicht langfristig am gleichen Ort gestellt werden. Diese Traditionsfischer gibt es heute dort nicht mehr. 

In 2007 habe ich dort nicht einen grossen Dorsch fangen können.

Wenn ich noch einen Tip für Dich loswerden wollte, würde ich Dir den vom treibenden Boot angeboten grossen Gummifisch (ca. 15 cm) am Bleikopf empfehlen.
Mein Erfolgsköder 2007 war ein pinkfarbiger Shad, einfach super.

Und noch ein Tip, nein Wunsch, bitte keinen Dorsch unter 50 cm abschlagen, die Dorsche werden es Dir in Zukunft danken.

Gruss

Sauerland


----------



## shorty 38 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

@sauerland          Respekt, mir fehlen die Worte!!! Gruß Shorty


----------



## PonyAC (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tips...
Ich werde von den Ergebnissen berichten!

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch
Andy


----------



## gerd4811 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koordinaten für Wracks um Langeland*



snofla schrieb:


> @ Andy und Peter
> 
> macht mal hier klickklack
> 
> ...


 
Hallo snofla

Ich suche Koordinaten nördlich von Langeland. Leider ist dein "Klick" vom 05.12.2007 nicht mehr offen. Weist du eine aktuelle Internetseite über Wracks im nördl. Bereich von Langeland. 
Im voraus besten Dank für deine Bemühung. 
Ich fahren am 19.06. nach Lohals und angel meistens bei Agersö oder der Belt-Brücke.

gerd4811


----------

